# Silly question but can I dye my hair on 2WW



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Just a quickie to see if I can dye my hair whilst on 2WW. If anyone else  knows this answer pls feel free to PM


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Spanner,

You can dye your hair if you want to, no reason not to but up to you to do what you feel comfortable with.

Maz x


----------

